# Best Of Show-Imola Red E46 M3 content



## M3-QTR (Feb 28, 2009)

I've been using a variety of waxes for a year now ( zymol, Victoria, P21s, Werkstat, Blackfire ...), it's hard to find one which suites the red color or has the properties I want from a wax (look wise and ease of application) other than protection of course.

My friend MAXI had been trying to convince me to try BOS because it looks great on red and darker colors as he said, so with my experience with waxes I just don't see the difference they make on Imola red at least, until I tried BOS a week ago !! keep in mind the car has been fully prepped a year ago, it has some minor swirls now ..

Last night I applied the 2nd coat and took these pics today when I stopped by at MAXI's to show off and to take some pics  while we were checking out the car, I was waiting for the famous 2 words from him ...

TOLD YOU !!


----------



## ben330 (Aug 8, 2010)

Nice M3:thumb:


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

WOW! Why is it that cars abroad always look better?? That looks fantastic!

I guess you have some nice desert roads to really open that beast up?

Never seen an M3 in that colour..


----------



## M3-QTR (Feb 28, 2009)

Kap01 said:


> WOW! Why is it that cars abroad always look better?? That looks fantastic!
> 
> I guess you have some nice desert roads to really open that beast up?
> 
> Never seen an M3 in that colour..


Thanks ! because it's dusty here throughout the year, so we have to take care of our cars  hehe sure we do ! we have great roads with fixed speed traps everywhere .


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

What a stunning looking car.

So is BOS worth the £££ in your opinion now?


----------



## M3-QTR (Feb 28, 2009)

Eddy said:


> What a stunning looking car.
> 
> So is BOS worth the £££ in your opinion now?


Oh YES !!!! but I got it for free


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Do you just rinse the car daily?


----------



## SWF7Y (Oct 19, 2010)

Very very nice :thumb: Love the red CSL :argie:


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Best looking M3 I have seen for a long time.


----------



## M3-QTR (Feb 28, 2009)

SWF7Y said:


> Very very nice :thumb: Love the red CSL :argie:


I wish ! more like a CSL wanna-be :lol:


----------



## M3-QTR (Feb 28, 2009)

Kap01 said:


> Do you just rinse the car daily?


No, it's not THAT bad here, I usually wash it once a week.


----------



## SWF7Y (Oct 19, 2010)

M3-QTR said:


> I wish ! more like a CSL wanna-be :lol:


:lol: Nevertheless, very nice :thumb:


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

Dribble Dribble! That looks sooooo nice (regardless of the fact it has BOS on it or not!!) My all time favourite BMW m3 shape :thumb:. Are you on the m3forum your name looks familiar?


----------



## M3-QTR (Feb 28, 2009)

ADW said:


> Dribble Dribble! That looks sooooo nice (regardless of the fact it has BOS on it or not!!) My all time favourite BMW m3 shape :thumb:. Are you on the m3forum your name looks familiar?


Yes I am


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Looks good! The BOS should be good in Qatar inshyallah.
Aly


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

very nice, lovely colour as well my friend has a BM coupe in the same colour but it's in no where near as good a condition as that I'm desperate to see what I can do to it!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

:argie: love it!! Stunning finish on the car


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

G105ALY said:


> Looks good! The BOS should be good in Qatar inshyallah.
> Aly


inshyallah  BoS will last for 2-3 months in Qatar climate .


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Looks magnificent pal, maxi does love his waxes :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

That M3 makes me moist.

Very impressive car although i've never really been a BOS fan.

Maybe get a sample next time around.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

M3-QTR the car has been cleaned by ez-creme + blackfire sealant About a month ago .



gally said:


> That M3 makes me moist.
> 
> Very impressive car although i've never really been a BOS fan.
> 
> Maybe get a sample next time around.


BoS looks very good wax especially on solid colour but I prefer Glasur for all colours :lol:


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Gorgeous looking M3, great work:thumb:


----------



## M3-QTR (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys !!



G105ALY said:


> Looks good! The BOS should be good in Qatar inshyallah.
> Aly


For now it should be, but in Summer I would need something more durable, even Colli doesn't last here.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Looks like my BOS will be coming out again soon, was put away for the winter, but to hell with it this year..

oh, and that M3 looks the mutz nutz..


----------



## Lewism3 (Dec 30, 2008)

Absolutely stunning!!!

The paint looks wet in some of the pics!!!! LOL


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

That is beautiful


----------



## windnsea00 (Feb 1, 2008)

Looks very nice, however your wiper arms are reversed (on the incorrect sides). The blade with the air deflector does go on the driver side arm though.


----------



## kakeuter (Nov 3, 2010)

Great work, that car looks absolutely stunning!

-Kody-


----------



## CJS-086 (Mar 1, 2010)

That's very nice. Well done.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks so stunning!! :argie:


----------



## M3-QTR (Feb 28, 2009)

windnsea00 said:


> Looks very nice, however your wiper arms are reversed (on the incorrect sides). The blade with the air deflector does go on the driver side arm though.


Thanks ! but the blade with the deflector IS on the driver side.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Beautiful.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Looks stunning.

Beep, beep:driver:


----------



## Bartjebart (Oct 14, 2010)

Awesome care. Love the colour. Such a shame of that front number plate. Would look even better without. :driver:


----------



## TRD (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice and shiny finish. Maxi is an expert when it comes to Waxes 
gorgeous M3 mate!


----------



## windnsea00 (Feb 1, 2008)

M3-QTR said:


> Thanks ! but the blade with the deflector IS on the driver side.


Yes, just the incorrect arm.


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

That looks f-ing awesome! Beautiful colour, beautiful finish and a stunning car. Always loved e46 shape and that's about the best I've seen. Gealous!


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

That car is GORGEOUS 8)

think you've persuaded me to get bos too !


----------



## Toomer (Nov 6, 2010)

very nice car! great results too!


----------



## M3-QTR (Feb 28, 2009)

windnsea00 said:


> Yes, just the incorrect arm.


Oh, I guess you're right, I'll swap them out np 

Good eye ! hehe thanks !


----------



## M3-QTR (Feb 28, 2009)

Appreciate all the comments guys !



danielhoworth said:


> That car is GORGEOUS 8)
> 
> think you've persuaded me to get bos too !


You'll love it ! it's VERY easy to use and it smells GREAT!! I think there is no other wax in the market today smells better than this  water sheeting got better after the 2nd coat, although it can't beat Zymol on that, but it's close enough, personally I would gladly sacrifice a little bit of sheeting ability to have the ease of application which is something I need here in our hot weather.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

VERY nice!


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

One of the nicest cars around the E46 M3. Lovelly motor mate :thumb:


----------



## Sandmo (Oct 26, 2010)

Really love the car, and it looks just great in that color! Nice one!


----------



## glendog74 (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice CSL 'looky likey' 

It does look stunning though - Imola red suits the E46 M3 well - great job! :thumb:


----------



## SeanyBean (Sep 24, 2010)

B e a utiful


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Stunning car!


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

great job


----------



## FINCarbin (Mar 6, 2010)

Pure sex :argie:


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Stunning


----------



## vibra (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice BMW , Nice Work too


----------

